# Seeking info on Alside Insignia e2 windows from Apex Energy



## rvmeush

Got a solicitation from Apex Energy Solutions about a "special promotion" for replacement windows for my house in the Denver area. I have seen others post about such specials, but I have also seen some recommendations for some models of Alside windows. I'm trying to find out about the Alside Insignia e2 windows being offered in the promotion. The Alside website doesn't list this model but the salesman said they were better than Alside's Excalibur window model - which is listed on the Alside website. The cost per window is about $650. Can anyone provide info or advice on this Alside model and price? Thanks.


----------



## joecaption

http://apexenergygroup.com/products_windows.htm

I use Simonton or Wincor windows never had a callback and cost $400.00 less then that price.
Going to take a few life times to get a pay back at that price.


----------



## rvmeush

I should have clarified that the installed cost of the Alside windows was about $650 each.


----------



## joecaption

I'm sure that's a great window but I'd be getting some more prices.
Does this price include anything extra like wrapping the outsides of the windows with coil stock?


----------



## Windows on Wash

I would keep up with the research and get more information compiled.


----------



## HomeSealed

To my knowledge, that window is based on the 8000 series, which is indeed superior to the Excalibur and probably the best model that Alside currently makes IMO. That said, I would not necessarily call that a ringing endorsement. I'd definitely do some additional research on the brand in general and potentially get additional quotes for comparison. My own experience selling and installing the product was not favorable.
I know that the choices are somewhat limited in your area, so perhaps it will prove to be a good fit for you, but again, I'd do some additional research. I believe Sunrise is available out there.


----------



## Wdsama

My wife and I recently went with Apex Energy Solutions and have had our windows in for about 7 months. I pride myself on educating myself, getting numerous quotes, and making a financially smart decision. I had 4 quotes all from respected dealers and their was no comparison to the Insignia E2. Our energy bills have lowered on average by 35% and I was impressed by the entire process. The installers walked my wife through everything, was tedious about cleanup , and called a month later to ask if we had anymore questions. They cover their windows with a lifetime warranty, and a 30 year transferable warranty. I would suggest to always have numerous quotes before any home improvement project but I had a excellent experience using Apex.


----------



## mamdurer

*insignia windows*

@rvmeush - did you put the insigina windows in? are you satisfied with them?


----------



## Bill_MN

*Casement good, stay away from the sliders*

I bought two types of windows from Apex, Casement and Sliders. I have no problem with casement windows (hinged and crank to open). The sliders are not so good. 

The triple pane glass in both is great. The glass stays warm in the cold Minnesota winters. However, the sliders (left to right to open) have large areas of uninsulated space around the windows. They call it a drainage plain. The space is about half in inch tall and runs the entire length of the window. There is also a similar space at the top of the window of window. 

During the winter, the surface temp around the windows were approximately the same as the outside -10F. 

Apex offered to replace the squish pads. The squish pads plug holes in the drainage plain to keep wind from coming in. This would do nothing to solve the uninsulated areas around the windows. 

If sound in a concern, stay away from the sliders. Because of the uninsulated space, it doesn't block sound. I can hear sounds like they windows are open.


----------



## Windows on Wash

The sound and surface temperatures are indications of air leakage. While sliders are notorious for air leaks, some are better than others.


----------

